# Metal Shavings



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi:

I have been finding metal shavings on the couch under where the drivers side corner of the rear slide sits, when the rear slide is retracted. I can tap the corner of the slide, and see where shavings are coming out of. However, I can't see anything in the area that might cause this.

This is a new camper, and the dealer I bought it from is 300 miles away. I've camped with it 5 times since it was new, and each time there is some shavings on the couch when I go to set up.

I'm wondering if this is just some residual construction material sifting out of the slide, as I have seen sawdust and other material show up in odd places too.

I'll be a little nearer to the dealer in the next week, so I will try to get it into them (Lakeshore in Muskegon, Mi.), but this being the really busy season, I'll probably just get them to look at it and document the problem(if it is a problem).

Anyone else see something like this?

Chris
Stumpy75


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You're most likely finding residual debris, common with new campers. I'm still "shaking out" the metal shavings and saw dust from my new Outback. I would say you have nothing to worry about. Still might not be a bad idea to take it to the dealer to have them document it just to cya.

Todd


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Interesting! I have a two year old 210rs and just noticed this on the last two trips. Couldn't for the life of me figure out where it was coming from.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I am with Todd&Regan, I think it is residual debris from construction. When we first had our new trailer, we had debris coming out all over the place. Every time we towed I would find shavings and dust on the floor. Give it a good cleaning and notice if the volume starts to decrease over time. If it doesn't, you may want to get it looked at.

DAN


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

We have the same in our 2015 250TRS. Assume it's residual construction debris


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

We've had ours for a couple of years and still finding the same thing on the couch. I thought it was coming from the slide rails??


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Always find saw dust in the light lenses also.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok. I'll keep an eye on it, and see what happens. I was thinking construction debris too, but thought I'd run it by the people on the forum.

And, yes, I am finding little piles of sawdust every time I've taken it out somewhere too. I even had that on my old trailer after 15 years, especially in the light fixtures!

I carry a small hand vac to clean up the mess after I arrive.

Some day, I'd like to tour a factory and see how they are really built... I'm not that far away from Elkart, Indiana, but have never taken the time to do it.

Leaving for my next adventure soon, so at least I'm getting a lot of use out of it.


----------

